# Your best of Ausgerastet



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Hey,

gabs mal ne Situation wo ihr vorm Rechner so richtig ausgetickt seid. Ich meine hey ist ja nur ein Spiel ;-) hö hö

Ich meine klaro ist ja nur ein Spiel aber Leute mal Hand aufs Herz es muss doch mal raus. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Joga oder Meditation oder Tai Chi etc. Also ich meine z. B.

eine seltenen Gegenstand gewonnen und STRIKE JAAAAA JAAAAAAA ENDLICH SAPPPER IST WELTMEISTER JAAAAAA. Oder wie wäre es mit: Ein Typ hat euch so richtig abgezogen oder eben genau das Gegenteil vom Vorhergenannten er rollt euch was geiles weg.

Tastatur kaputt gemacht? Kleinen Bruder verhauen? Die Katze in den Backofen gesteckt? 

Kommt Leute mir kann doch keiner erzählen das da draußen nur so beherrschte Friedenshasen und Häsinesinnen rumlaufen.

Also wat war eure geilste Termonukleare Reaktion auf was auch immer INGAME!

Meins war, 

1. Ich hatte mein T1 Set voll: Da bin ich im TS richtig abgegangen, weil ich damals der erste Mage auf dem Server war JUHUUUU!
2. Mir hatte vorher ein Magier mit dem wir uns alle im TS abgesprochen habe das er nicht auf die Robe des Magisters würfeln soll, die Robe des Magisters weggerollt, aber nicht so auffällig wie direkt bedarf sonst also noch ne Menge Text kam und meinte das es nicht auffallen würde. Da bin ich im TS richtig unfreundliche geworden! Die Sau ist in keine Gilde mehr gekommen und hatte nach 2 Wochen den Server gewechselt. Gadano oder so hies der! Ein richtiger Vollarsch. Aber warum soll ich da rofl. lol, oder wtf schreiben wenns mir richtig auf die Nerven geht, dann schrei ich den an! Bin ja kein Roboter.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (12. März 2010)

Ou am schlimmsten reg ich mich über die 4-5 krüppel die wir unserem 25er raid durch zeihen und das jedesmal :S
EDIT: Ohhje an die Leute die denke das ich mich auf dps, erste bosstrys equip oder so etwas beziehen sorry ihr habt mich wohl falsch verstanden ich mein die leute die nach der 10. ID Sartharion 3d (ohne Nuke und damals noch zu 3.0 zeiten) es nach gefühlten 5 TAGEN aktiver raidzeit immernoch nicht schaffen aus der voidzone zu laufen und dann auch noch zu behaupten "ja ich konnt mich nich bewegen ich war gefrostet!" (Info: Bei Sartharion gibts keine frostnova oder ähnliches ;D) das regt einen schon auf!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Achja ich bin Tank und deshalb interessieren mich die dps jedes einzelnen 0 solang die raid dps für den encounter ausreicht bin ich glücklich ^^)

Am schlimmsten reg ich mich in der Arena auf wenn ich beispielsweise hinter den Kisten stehen und ich selbst nicht den hunter angreifen kann aber er mich munter weiter abknallt! xD

ABER am aller aller aller schlimmsten sind die allgemein bekannten Untoten Schurken bei mir auf dem Server gibts einen besonderen names Skullcru**** der ist nun seit 2 jahren serverweit bekannt und zwar negativ gesehen ich hab bisher ein paar mal mit ihm 1 on 1 gekämpft (ele schami vs schurke) ging eigentlich ganz gut nur töten kann man schurken ja nich "Uhh bin unter 20% schattenmantel -> vanish" und weil das nich genug ist probiert ers 5 mal (er hat mich jedes mal zuerst angegriffen und dann den schwanz eingezogen) kommt er später nochmals wieder und zwar nicht allein sondern zu 4. 2 Bäume und 2 Schurken ich konnt echt nich mehr und wo ich dann obwohl sie zu viert waren was mich schon gereizt trotzdem noch fast den besagten schurken töten konnte hab den letzten flammenschock+lavaburst angesetzt bekomm ich einen disconnect ich diret wieder pw eingegeben eingeloggt sache von 5 sekunden bei mir
was ist? ich lieg tot im dreck und die 4 dreckigen halbstarken stehen lachend neben mir ich war so sauer das ich meine neue logitech maus so feste aufm tisch gehaun hab das sie einfach kaputt gebrochen ist außerdem hab ich meinem Kuscheltier den kopf abgebisse aber das war eh schon kaputt xP


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (12. März 2010)

Also ich glaub mein schlimmster Ausraster war, als ich mit nem Kumpel Arena gespielt habe und wir 1.798 Ratung hatten und nir noch ein Spiel machen mussten um die 1800 zu knacken.
Man muss sagen, dass er eine sehr dominante Freundin hat und vollständig unterm Pantoffel steht. Also wenn sie was will muss er springen und das immer. Ich weiss auch nicht warum er noch mit ihr zusammen ist denke mal er hat schiss naja egal BTT.

Ich melde an, wir bekommen den invite und das Ladefenster erscheint. Aufeinmal hör ich im TS :

Frau: Horst (Name geändert) ich hab Durst, hol mir Wasser!!
Er: Schatz sorry ich kann grad nicht. Warte wir wollen nur noch ein Spiel machen
Frau: Ist mir scheissegal ich hab Durst! Hol mir Wasser aber zack!
Ich: GRML
Er: SChatz warte doch ebend 2 Minuten oder lauf selber
Frau: Was warten! Hol mir gefälligst mein Wasser und zwar jetzt zack zack und wennde schonmal dabei bist kannste mir gleich Kippen stopfen!
Er: Ey >.< Das Wasser steht inner Küche und Tabak und Hülsen liegen vor dir! Da snd Meter Laufweg in die Küche fürs Wasser. Ich kann halt grad nicht

Irgendwas scheppert

Frau: Du holst mir jetzt sofort mein Wasser sonst kannste was erleben! Dann schmeiss ich deinen Rechner ausm Fenster!!!
Er: SOrry ich muss kurz

An dieser Stelle standen wir aber schon in der Arena, die Tore gehen auf, er AFK. Jahaaa und zwar nicht nur Wasser holen sondern auch noch Zigaretten stopfen.

Folge davon war natürlich das er umgehaun wurde und ich als Healer alleine keine Chance hatte...

Dann bin ich richtig ausgerastet ala Headset vom Kopf reissen und gegen die Wand pfeffern, Tastatur vom Tischfegen und gegen die Wand schlagen. 


Bevor ihr jetzt denkt OMG nur weil er das Rating nicht gepackt hat. Naja nee sowas kam öfters vor bei den beiden. Immer wenn sie gecheckt hat das es ein bisschen um was ging kam sie mit irgendwelchen komischen Sachen um die Ecke.
Und das durchgehend. Sowas nervt auf Dauer extrem. Naja nach dem Tag hab ich nichtmehr mit ihm Arena gespielt. Das hat er mir grereicht.


----------



## Trinex (12. März 2010)

früher nannte man mich bumschack das pulverfass, nur der kleinste fehler im raid und jeder teilnehmer hat ein neues trommelfell gebraucht, stieß auf wenig gegenliebe und kostete mich meine letzte beziehung.... viel meditation hilft, da entwickelt man ne "leck mich am aller wertesten" einstellung :-)


----------



## Psalmensang (12. März 2010)

1kwinter:
egal ob deff oder attack, wenn alle wie ne aufgeschreckte elefantenherde panikartik übers Schlachtfeld rennen, sich keiner an irgendeine Anweisung/Taktik hält, die ein Nimmermüder postet; jeder alleine
angreift, oder sich zum gemütlichen Angelabend abseilt .... oder mit Belagerungspanzer zergen .... wahaaaaaaaaaa

blümchenpflücken:
ich steh direkt auf dem Kraut, prügel noch nen mob weg und währenddessen schnappt mir einer das Kraut unterm Hintern weg (schon ein paarmal passiert, sehr ärgerlich ;-).

random raid:
Vorab ausgemachte Lootregeln werden über Bord geworfen, weil ein Kumpel des RL irgendein Teil dringend braucht ...
Kommentar im TS: leave halt..... arrrrrrgh!

aber: ist nur'n spiel, so what...


----------



## Entrex (12. März 2010)

PDK10 
Standard SetUp: 2 Tanks, 5 DDS, 3 Heiler

1. Tank) Me Krieger
2. Tank) Frost DK

Zur Info: ich laufe seit dem ich 80 bin, mit dem 200er Schmiedschild rum.

Bei Anub Arak angekommen verlangt der Raidleader das irgend ein Pala, dessen Namen ich nie
gehört habe, auf Schutz umskillen soll um 3rd Tank zu spielen für die Adds.
Läuft natürlich grandios, Anub liegt und dropt das Schild!
Das Schld worauf ich schon ziemlich lange Geier.
Das musste meins sein, schließlich trägt der DK keines.
FALSCH!

Ich hab meine Rechnung ohne den 3rd Tank gemacht, welcher sämtliche Bosse vorher DD war.
Wie es natürlich ausgehen musste würfelte ich eine 7 und er selbstverständlich irgendwas darüber.
so fährt meine Bad Luck Serie fort.

Dafür musste so einiges dran glauben:
- Meine Bahncard 25
- Mein Selbstpotrait
- Mein Ersatz Motorradhelm.

Nur aufgrund der Vorstellung das ein 3rd Tank völlig unnötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Karius (12. März 2010)

Sarth+3 nach Raidpause im Progress. 

Ich weiss bis heute noch nicht genau woran es lag, aber wahrscheinlich hab ich entweder zu fest auf meine Maustaste gedrückt oder/und sie war verschmutzt/ging nicht mehr richtig. 

Jeden zweiten try wenn ne Wave kam, konnte ich meinen Char nicht mehr drehen und kam nicht aus dem Bereich raus. Gut als Mage stirbt man nicht jedes mal dabei, aber jeder sieht das du drin warst und alle halten die für den letzten Oberboon, vor allem wenn es schon das 5te Mal war. Welch Schmach, oh welch Schande.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war so randvoll geladen, dass ich mit der Faust auf den Tisch gehauen habe und fast auf meine Maus eingedroschen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei gilt zu bedenken, das ich nicht der cholerische Typ bin, der seine Playstation bei Misserfolgen an die Wand wirft. 

(Ein Bekannter hat die erste PS an die Wand geworfen, die zweite vor Wut mit dem Hammer gespalten und die dritte ist ungelogen aus dem Fenster geflogen. Dann machte es aber scheinbar klick und die vierte lebt glaube ich heute noch. ^^)


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Entrex schrieb:


> PDK10
> Standard SetUp: 2 Tanks, 5 DDS, 3 Heiler
> 
> 1. Tank) Me Krieger
> ...




Aber genau! Und deshalb merke! Ich lass es im TS raus. Sollen die mich ruhig alle für nen Psychopathen halten :-D Mir mir macht das keiner ein 2. mal. Dem hätte ich was geschissen. Meistens helfen sehr gute Kontakte in die Gilde vom Verursacher um ihm mal klar zu machen wen er hier repräsentiert mit seinem Gildennamen. Ich hasse so abgesprochenes Zeugs. 

Aber genau da wäre ich auch voll abgegangen.!!!! Einfach nur Geil


----------



## Mäuserich (12. März 2010)

Vorweg: ich kann mit PvP weitestgehend nichts anfangen, bis auf vielleicht mal ne gelegentliche Runde TW...

So begab es sich also das 2009 die Waisenmatronen zur Kinderwoche klingelten und das Mäuschen das event total toll findet weil es da so kuschelige Pets gibt habe ich mich dran gemacht die Erfolge abzuklappern.
Von den 7 Erfolgen waren 6 auch recht fix abgehakt und so fing das Unheil an als ich mich in die Warteschlange für die BGs einreihte um eine harte Schule zu machen.

Auge des Sturms, kein all zu grosses Problem
Alteractal, die Erfolgsfarmer der Allianz und Horde hatten sich zusammengetan ergo ganz easy
Arathi, da bei uns Hordedominiert auch recht fix erledigt

aaaaber dann:

Kriegshymnenschlucht!
Bei uns als Hordler 98% Loose-Chance, keine Ahnung warum... zusätzlich wollten geschätzte 15 von 20 Leuten nur den Erfolg machen, ergo campten sie vor der eigenen Flagge und keiner holte die gegnerische. Die (völlig zu recht) verärgerten PvP'ler die gerne ein echtes Match wollten flamten nur rum und machten sich einen Spass daraus den Erfolgsfarmen den Erfolg zu versauen.

Eine grausige Situatiion jagte die nächste... immer wieder knapp am Erfolg vorbei. Hatte einer seinen Flag-Return leavte er instant und ein neuer Erfolgsfarmer kam nach...
Ich sass schreiend vorm Rechner, tierisch gefrustet und absolut angepisst.

Bilanz der 2 Abende die ich gebraucht hab um den Erfolg zu bekommen:

1 kratzender Hals
2 Besuche meiner Mitbewohnerin die wissen wollte was denn los sei
1 dauerhafter Wackelkontakt in meiner 70 € Gamer-Maus
2 mal über den ganzen Schreibtisch verschüttete Cola vom wild gestikulieren

Und das allerschlimmste:

Ich habe einen neuen Main und in ca. 1 Monat steht mir das nochmal bevor: *NEEEEEEEIN!!!!*


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> 1kwinter:
> egal ob deff oder attack, wenn alle wie ne aufgeschreckte elefantenherde panikartik übers Schlachtfeld rennen, sich keiner an irgendeine Anweisung/Taktik hält, die ein Nimmermüder postet; jeder alleine
> angreift, oder sich zum gemütlichen Angelabend abseilt .... oder mit Belagerungspanzer zergen .... wahaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Leave halt? Boah da kann ich die Fresse nicht halten. Dem hätte ich leave gegeben. Ich kenn sowas aus nächtlichen Weeklys. Oh ja! Am besten mit Leuten die sonst garnicht raiden und dann passiert sowas das man nen Grünequipten Busenfreund von so ner Raildleiter Henne mitaustatten darf während der sich die nächste 12 Monate nach dem Raid erstmal wieder mit Questen und Bergbau beschäftigt.


----------



## Russelkurt (12. März 2010)

Mein schlimmster Ausraster war, als mein Paladin (Retri) frisch 80 war und ich PdC nh bis zum erbrechen abfarmen wollte, für Start-Equip. Am selben Tag wurde mir der Umhang von einem Hardcoreraider weggewürfelt, aus Styleneed, das Schmuckstück mit ArP von einem Schurken, der bereits PdK und Ulduar Schmuck hatte, welcher sehr viel besser war, der Gürtel von einem KACK-Gnom, der als Tank da war und somit eigentlich nicht auf DD-Kram hätte würfeln dürfen, und, am gleichen Tag nur später, wurde mir in PdC hero die Axt von einem Druiden weggewürfelt, der erst nach dem verzaubern gemerkt hat, dass Dudus keine Äxte tragen können, und sie mir somit nicht mehr geben konnte. Das war ein saumäßiger Tag für mich, da war ich richtig down und musste mich erstmal wieder dran erinnern, dass es NUR ein Spiel ist.

Aber einen schönen Tag hatte letztens mein Hexer, der an einem Tag die T10-Handschuhe bei Toravon 10er gewonnen hat, die T9,5-Hose bei Koralon 25er, den Stab aus der Grube von Saron Hero und den Kopf von Onyxia mit einer 100 erwürfelt. Und das alles an einem Tag. Da hab ich mir echt einen Keks gefreut^^


----------



## bloodstained (12. März 2010)

@Entrex
ja das Problem kenn ich^^ bin seid ewigkeiten mit dem Umhang aus Naxx rumgelaufen (ilvl 213)...dann dropt doch tatsächlich im 25icc der Umhang beim Luftschiffkampf und ne Eule, die natürlich gaaaaanz viel Agi braucht, würfelt erstmal nach meiner 13 ne 85 mit der Begründung, dass sie ja auch Katze spielt blos jetzt gerade nich...lange Rede kurzer Sinn...musste nachgeben aber mit keiner guten Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mitlerweile bin ich das ding doch schon los^^

Gestern hab ich meinen ersten 264er Dolch bekomm und die Freude war dementsprechend groß das ich angefangen hab zu singen xD ...natürlich hab ich push to talk angehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so richtig ausgerastet in dem Sinne bin ich glaube noch nie.
Ich reg mich blos manchmal auf wenn die Leute sich im Raid richtig richtig doof anstellen aber so das es außer meinem Kumpel der gern mal zuschaut niemand hört^^...der kriegt dann immer voll den Lachkrampf und ich weiss danach selber nichma mehr so genau was ich überhaupt gesagt hab xD

Hab aber schon die dollsten dinge gesehen/gehört wo jemand einem anderen was weggerollt hat...von gquit, raidquit, Ausrastern, Beleidigungen bis hin zu Drohungen :O das hat nixmehr mit Ehrgeiz zu tun!


bloody~


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Also ich glaub mein schlimmster Ausraster war, als ich mit nem Kumpel Arena gespielt habe und wir 1.798 Ratung hatten und nir noch ein Spiel machen mussten um die 1800 zu knacken.
> Man muss sagen, dass er eine sehr dominante Freundin hat und vollständig unterm Pantoffel steht. Also wenn sie was will muss er springen und das immer. Ich weiss auch nicht warum er noch mit ihr zusammen ist denke mal er hat schiss naja egal BTT.
> 
> Ich melde an, wir bekommen den invite und das Ladefenster erscheint. Aufeinmal hör ich im TS :
> ...



Jo sowas kenne ich doch irgendwoher. Erinnert mich an nen Typen der seid ich auf dem Server spiele IMMER UND IMMER WIEDER mir auf die Nüsse ging. Lass uns doch mal Arena team machen <--- ja so spricht der....artikel und pronomen und son zeugs sind nicht seins. Dann hatten wir nen Arenateam und er ist ein Magier.....kommt ne schwere Truppe und ich zu im Sheep den Hexer Sheep bitte den Hexer oder hau ne Frostnova raus damit wir auf range gehen können.......

Er: Was ist denn Sheep ?

Boah der absolute oberburner! Ich glaub ich hab so das kotzen bekommen da gegen wäre Linda Blair in Exorzist mit 20 Oscars nach Hause gegangen. Der Penner weiss nicht was nen Sheep ist hat aber nen 80er Mage.

Und dann so pantoffelhelden. Okay ich weiß wir zocken schon ziemlich viel alle aber hey 2 Minuten und dann so ne Nummer! Der alten hätte ich nen Einlauf verpasst. Die bekäm bei jedem RL treffen erstmal die Frage gestellt: Bist Du schwanger? Oder noch besser: Ist das ne Perücke oder ist deine Katze gestorben? Oder wie wäre es mit: Ladys and Gentlemen tonight wie proudly present: Sapper versus the Celulina the Monster from Hell!

Vielleicht steht er ja auch drauf und lässt sich gerne ans Bett ketten :-D Dann ist die Arena nix für ihn, dann gehört er in die Mondlichtung ;-)


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. März 2010)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Ou am schlimmsten reg ich mich über die 4-5 krüppel die wir unserem 25er raid durch zeihen und das jedesmal :S



ja abba echt ma jezz wirklich ey alda. Wahgen die Deppen es doh echt ma, in ein raid mit dir zu gen und ham nichmal t10 foll!!

Schön das du im Recount 20ter bist, wie schlimm wäre es nur, wenn du erster oder zweiter wärst, dann wären in deinen Augen wohl 23-24 Krüppel dabei ...

und selbst wenn, es gibt immer jemand der grad einen Twink hochzieht, oder jemand, der vielleicht ne Millisekunde länger braucht zum reagieren. Equipp und 
Skill kann man verbessern. Arroganter Penner und AK bleibt man ein Leben lang


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Vorweg: ich kann mit PvP weitestgehend nichts anfangen, bis auf vielleicht mal ne gelegentliche Runde TW...
> 
> So begab es sich also das 2009 die Waisenmatronen zur Kinderwoche klingelten und das Mäuschen das event total toll findet weil es da so kuschelige Pets gibt habe ich mich dran gemacht die Erfolge abzuklappern.
> Von den 7 Erfolgen waren 6 auch recht fix abgehakt und so fing das Unheil an als ich mich in die Warteschlange für die BGs einreihte um eine harte Schule zu machen.
> ...



Cool sind auch die Kommentare in den Schlachtfeldern von Captain PVP und seinen 3 kleinen Groupies. Darauf stehe ich ja wie auf schweißnasse Socken zum frühstück. Da hilft nur augen zu und durch. Am besten bauste Dir da ne Stamm für den Tag bestehend aus 10 Leuten deines Vertrauens die NUR und ausschließlich PVP zocken und NUR und ausschließlich an diesem Tag den Erfolg machen wollen! Das ist das Einzige was ich da empfehlen kann. 

Cool sind vor allem die Solokiller die 1:5-6 gegen den Gegner anstinken wollen, aber vergessen das gegen 2 Diszis und 1 Baum so wie 2 UD Schurken und einem Taurenpanzer (ich Spiele ja Ally) nix zu holen ist (SOLO).


----------



## Happy-Tripper (12. März 2010)

mein größter ausraster liegt ca 2 wochen zurück als ich endlich den arathi-erfolg mit 1600-1590 geschafft habe.
meine halbe gilde hatte ebenfalls was davon weil ich zu dem zeitpunkt mit nem kumpel im ts war um sich halt abzusprechen. (das ganze natürlich über voice activation )
die folge war ein lustvoll, stöhnender schrei und eine halbe gilde die im lachflash auf dem boden lag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plek (12. März 2010)

Hi erst ma,

es ist noch nicht einmal so lange her.
Ich bin tank und mein Bruder auch, das heißt natürlich permanenter Brüderlicher
"wer hat das bessere gear" Krieg.

Also wa ich (ohne bruder) in ICC25er natürlich mit 3 Tanks. 2 Krieger und 1 Pala Tank
Also wir machen 6/12 alles First Try... ich weis nicht mehr was bei welchem Boss gedropt ist!
Boss down > Neue 261 Hose BÄM meine
next Boss Down > neue 261 Helm..auch meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (was für ein Würfel glück =) )
dacht ich mir, besser gehts ja gar nicht =)
wieder Boss down > boooom dropt ne 261 Brust > na klar, meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich ganz nett bedankt im TS und ruhig...micro auf Mute
SOFORT Bruder angerufen und sofort als er ran ging... ausgerastet xDD
kp, beleidigt hab ich ihn, gelacht, gefreut...es wa einfach toll. so ein schöner tag^^


hatte ne schwere Zeit vor kurzem...das kam genau richtig ;D


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> mein größter ausraster liegt ca 2 wochen zurück als ich endlich den arathi-erfolg mit 1600-1590 geschafft habe.
> meine halbe gilde hatte ebenfalls was davon weil ich zu dem zeitpunkt mit nem kumpel im ts war um sich halt abzusprechen. (das ganze natürlich über voice activation )
> die folge war ein lustvoll, stöhnender schrei und eine halbe gilde die im lachflash auf dem boden lag.
> 
> ...



Sowas ist auch geil. Endlich hat man sowas mal geschafft. Ging mir auch mit einigen Erfolgen so, aber manchmal ist es wie verhext. Man versucht und versucht und versucht und plötlich ein paar Tage später geht der Erfolg einfach so nebenher, weil man zufällig mal so ne Hammertruppe hat. Dann frag ich mich auch immer: Hähh dafür die Aufregung?

@ÜberNoob 

Das ist der Thread für Emotionale Leute! Du bist hier falsch. Wir sind entweder super gut drauf oder kurz davor Amok zu laufen....für Weichspüler ist das einfach nix hier ;-)


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Hi erst ma,
> 
> es ist noch nicht einmal so lange her.
> Ich bin tank und mein Bruder auch, das heißt natürlich permanenter Brüderlicher
> ...




Geil! so musst das laufen. Und respekt das du son netten Raidleiter hast. Bei uns heißt es nachm 1. Loot dat war et für dich für heute :-( Nette Story. Pls mehr davon!


----------



## Nakrul (12. März 2010)

Hm aufreger, 
gestern z.b. Ony 25 Random Raid. Die Gruppe war so lala und die Lootverteilung sehr im Interesse des Raidleiters (DuduTank), Mister ich kann auch 3 Trashmobs im Gang gleichzeitig tanken, oops instant down.......nach 3 Wipes bei den ersten 4 Trashmobs is mir dann der Hals fast geplatzt, hatte mich aber noch unter Kontrolle. Egal Ony kommt ja zum Glück gleich....

Bei Ony war der halbe Raid tot inklusive unseres Imba Tank Bärlis....naja große Klappe aber vor ner Drachendame kuschen.....
Bei der Lootverteilung hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und hab den typischen Ony-Befreiungsschlag gemacht.
Mal kurz durch die Eier marschiert Pala Bubble an und Ruhestein -> Viel Spass ich bin weg


Ok war nich die feine Art, aber der eine Wipe hat nun wirklich nixmehr ausgemacht und mir gings danach gut =)


----------



## MadMarlboro (12. März 2010)

bei uns daheim fliegen regelmäßig die headsets (das von meiner freundin und mein eigenes) wenn zb bewegungsmuffeln wieder in den eisflammen bei mark'gar stehen bleiben oder im d'nD von deathwisper oder... wenigstens is die flugweite durch das kabel begrenzt, sonst wären schon pflanzen ums leben gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg.


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Nakrul schrieb:


> Hm aufreger,
> gestern z.b. Ony 25 Random Raid. Die Gruppe war so lala und die Lootverteilung sehr im Interesse des Raidleiters (DuduTank), Mister ich kann auch 3 Trashmobs im Gang gleichzeitig tanken, oops instant down.......nach 3 Wipes bei den ersten 4 Trashmobs is mir dann der Hals fast geplatzt, hatte mich aber noch unter Kontrolle. Egal Ony kommt ja zum Glück gleich....
> 
> Bei Ony war der halbe Raid tot inklusive unseres Imba Tank Bärlis....naja große Klappe aber vor ner Drachendame kuschen.....
> ...



xD aber genau! So liebe ich die tanks. Ich pull schonmal.....seine letzten Worte. Bin zwar auch nen bär, aber wenn der andere Tank schon 2 Mobs pullt bei ony (also da vor) dann zieh ich den 2 immer weg. Am geilsten sind dann die heiler....ey du bist nicht in range (am besten dann noch von nem druiden der nur hin hotten und wieder weg muss) aber das sind Sternstunden des Spiels. Schwanzstechende Melees die in die Drachen gekickt werden find ich aber auch sehr geil :-D


----------



## Deaded (12. März 2010)

Meine Schlimmste Erlebnisse:

Vor 2 Wochen:
Ich als Tank mit Gilden Heiler in Random hero angemeldet: 5 Sec später INV . . . und da stehen drei DD´s.
Sofern man die so nen durfte weil sie ALLE drei noch Blau grün waren!
Ich stand an Platz 1 auf dem Dmg meter... und das als Krieger Tank!

Aber das allergeilste kommt ja noch:
Wegen eines Pulls von einem der DD´s kommt zu nem frischen Kampf noch ne 2 und 5 sekunden später noch ne 3. Gruppe dazu!
Kein Problem . . . ich mach soviel Aggro das die im Leben keine Aggro ziehen dürften denk ich mir.
DENKSTE!
ALLE drei gehen auf einen Mob. Und natürlich nicht den, den ich im Focus hatte. Mein heiler schwitzt sich einen ab die drei am Leben zu halten und ich dabei die Mobs schneller down zu machen.
Danach erstmal Manaregg pause. Heiler war doch tatsächlich auf 10%Mana  runter vorm Bosskampf. Ich warte schön das mein Heal reggen kann.
Und was les ich da im Gruppenchannel??
"Ihr Vollkacknoobs gebt mal gas ich hab nicht den ganzen Tag zeit sonst könnt ihr ohne mich weiter machen!"

W T F	òÔ Da bin ich geplatzt . . .  KICK KICK KICK (waren alle von einem Server und aus einer Gilde)

Und alleine mit heal Endboss gemacht.


Anfang meiner Tank Karriere . . . noch zu Naxx zeiten.
Jeder Frische Tank ist wie Blöd nach Azjol rein. Und warum?? Wegen der Samtigen Essenz!
Ich war ungelogen 24 mal da drinn und das verdammte Teil droppte einfach nicht.
25. Run . . . zweiter Boss droppt das ersehnte Teil!
Ich freu mir den Arsch ab . . . schreib das auch im Grp Channel! (Mache natürlich Bedarf, und denk ich kriege das auch, weil nur ein Schurke und 2 Mages dabei + mein Gilden heal)
Wir machen den Endboss. Ich will noch schnell das neue Schmuckstück anlegen das ich ENDLICH!!!! habe . . . und was ist?
Ist gar nicht in meinem Inventory zu finden! Komisch denk ich. Nach einiger Suche werd ich Misstrauisch und schau mir mal die Würfelergebnisse für die Samtige Essenz an:

Heal - Passt
DD1 - Passt
DD2 - Passt
Tank - Bedarf 14
DD3 - Bedarf 99 (der SCHURKE wars).

Nach kurzer Frage warum er den Bedarf auf das Teil macht kommt nur:
"Weil ich es kann" DD3 Leavt die Grp.
Spontanes Schlagaderplatzen ist noch nicht vorgekommen - aber an diesem Tag war ich verdammt knapp davor!

Hab das teil dann beim 34 Versuch bekommen . . . man was hab ich mich gefreut!^^



Mein Schönster Moment???
Letzens in ICC 10 Droppt bei Saurfang die Zweihandaxt!
Nettes teil denk ich mir -  wär schön für mein Second Equipp als DD das so ein klein wenig vor sich  hin krebst.
Ich würfel also -  rnd 100-200- (ist bei uns für 2. Spec - First hat natürlich Prio)
Und KEIN anderer Würfelt mit!
Trotz 1 DD Warri und 2 DK`s Krieg ich das Teil und Brüll im TS Den Leuten die Haare von den Ohren!^^

So das wars von mir !^^

Grüße vom dEaD


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> bei uns daheim fliegen regelmäßig die headsets (das von meiner freundin und mein eigenes) wenn zb bewegungsmuffeln wieder in den eisflammen bei mark'gar stehen bleiben oder im d'nD von deathwisper oder... wenigstens is die flugweite durch das kabel begrenzt, sonst wären schon pflanzen ums leben gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab leider schon zuviele kaputt gemacht ohne sie zu werfen (kaufe immer nur billige die gefallen mir komischerweise besser). Naja ;-) aber 1. Boss icc das ist schonmal garnix für Fusskranke da geb ich dir 100% Recht.


----------



## SarahBailey (12. März 2010)

Ist bei mir schon länger her, noch zu BC-Zeiten, als wir Zul'Aman gegangen sind und tatsächlich der Bestrafer der Amani (kp mehr bei welchen Boss) gedroppt ist und ich die Einzige war, die das brauchte... Ich glaub da sind im TS einige Trommelfelle geplatzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (12. März 2010)

Szenerie:
Archavons Kammer 25 vergangenen Mittwoch.
Die Akteure: 4x Magier (2x mit 5 T10 teilen und 1x mit 0 T10 und me mit 3x T10)

Der Ablauf:
Pull
Fight
Kill

Recount:
1. Mage mit 5x T10 (3x davon mit Token) => Name A
5. Me mit 3x T10 ohne token => Name B
8. Mage mit 5x T10 (2x Token) => Name C
13. Mage mit 0x T10 => Name D

Dropp:
Hose Mage (T10,25)
Mage A rollt ne 36
Mage C rollt ne 16
Mage D rollt nicht
Mage B rollt ne 50

Loot geht an Mage A.

Begründung:
Der hat es mehr verdient, weil er 1k DPS mehr gemacht hat als du.
Ob ich das mit 4er Bonus auch gemacht hätte interessiert die Ar***geige nicht.

Flame im Raidchat von allen Seiten inc.
Meine Schon kaputte Tastatur die ich nur für solche Zwecke aufgehoben hatte kriegt die Tischkante zu spüren.

Resultat:
1 noch kaputtere Tastatur
1 riesen delle im Tisch
4 neue Chars auf Igno (RL & Mage A mit Twinks)
2 Stunden echtes angepisst sein.


----------



## Juupy (12. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

mein größter Ausraster: Es war zu BC Zeiten. Ich habe gefühlte 200 mal HDZ2 gemacht, wir sind aber immer gewiped. Damals hat man das noch als Pre für Kara gebraucht. Als ich dann HDZ2 geschafft habe (da war ich mittlerweile bei den Hütern der Zeit "ehrfürchig" ^^) hab ich mich so dermaßen gefreut! ..... Naja, daß war ein lautstarker Ausraster im TS!

SF


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. März 2010)

Ich habe nach einem Städteraid auf einen kleinen ~ Lvl 20 Twink umgeloggt und wollte ein bissel questen.

Ein Allianzer nähert sich, der Rüstung nach so um Level 40 (später im Arsenal gesehen Level 43).
Ich meinte, für mich allein zu sein, ungesehen, ungehört und blubberte so vor mich hin...


_Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"____"
_Abbrechen

__Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"ja ja" 
_Abbrechen

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"Maaan, ist gut jetzt" 
_Abbrechen__

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"Du neeervst!!" (Geblubber wurde lauter)
_Abbrechen

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"Boaah, wieder ne sechs in Mathe geschrieben oder was?"
_Abbrechen

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"Maaaan, verdammte Hacke!!!" (noch lauter)
_Abbrechen

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"So ein blödes Stück [Schimpfwort]"
_Abbrechen

Xyz hat euch zu einem Duell herausgefordert
_"Du [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort] [Schimpfwort]!!!!" (sehr laut)
_Abbrechen

_
Da dringt eine unsichere Stimme aus dem Kopfhörer an mein Ohr
"Alles ok bei dir?"

Ich war noch im TS des Städteraids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Superpeinlich, aber es hat mich irgendwie "resettet"


_Xyz hat euch...

_/sabbern
/anspringen
/lecken
/stöhn

... und endlich seh ich Xyz in der Ferne verschwinden.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2010)

Einmal, da war ich in einer Instanz und da ist so was blödes passiert dass ich mich aufgeregt habe. Und da habe ich vor lauter Zorn gleich zwei mal an meiner Tasse voll Kamillentee genippt. Und das hintereinander!

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anjastar (12. März 2010)

Alter wie krank seit Ihr alle,das is ein Game.

Klar gibt es momente wo ich mir in dem Game denke,was für ein spacken oder so.

Aber wenn ich mir eure Ausraster so durch lese,würd ich euch raten mal n Arzt auf zu suchen der sich mit Sucht problemen aus kennt.



Tastatur gegen die Wand ?? --> Hallo das ding hat 115&#8364; gekostet,never ever

Bruder verhauen ?? ---> Was kann der für eure Sucht

Katze in Backofen ?? Das arme Tier



Das sind alles anzeichen einer sucht.Und glaube nicht das ihr durch ein Item reich geworden seid.Oder durch schlechte Spieler in euren leben beeinträchtigt wurdet.



Würd ich mal drüber nachdenken.

This is a game



MFG Anja


----------



## Gnorfal (12. März 2010)

> Tastatur kaputt gemacht? Kleinen Bruder verhauen? Die Katze in den Backofen gesteckt?


Genau in dieser Reihenfolge und zwar jeden Mittwoch morgen.
D.h auch schwere logistische Probleme für mich: Jeden Dienstag ne neue Katze kaufen, jeden Dienstag ne neue G19 kaufen und jeden Mittwoch Wund&heilsalbe für den kleinen Bruder kaufen.

*
Es gibt keine Momente in denen ich ausraste beim spielen*.

Das liegt wohl am Alter und an der Tatsache, dass mich Lila Pixel nicht zum onanieren bringen.
*hat gerade das Bild vor Augen von nem Spieler, der Herzinfarktgleich nen Krampf bekommt, nur weil er beim Mensch-ägere-Dich-nicht ein Püppchen ins Haus gebracht hat*

....lächerlich infantil.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (12. März 2010)

Naja Anja...

ich denke du überdramatisierst da etwas.
Sein wir mal ehrlich...wir Menschen neigen dazu uns über
"Belanglosigkeiten" aufzuregen.

Manche Leute explodieren weil sie 5 Minuten zu lange
im Supermarkt drauf warten müssen, das jemand mal
drauf kommt ne zweite Kasse zu öffnen weil die Schlange
sich langsam bis zum Eingang aufreiht.

Andere ticken beim Autofahren aus weil der Typ vor ihnen
10 km/h zu langsam fährt und sie es ja sooooo eilig haben
zum nächsten Kippenautomaten zu kommen.

Yeah...sich über ein Spiel aufzuregen ist ne ziemliche 
Belanglosigkeit...aber sich drüber aufzuregen,
dass die Gegenmannschaft beim Fussball gerade ein
Tor gegen das Heimat-Team geschossen hat genauso.

Und du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen, dass jeder der
sowas tut ein hoffnungsloser Fussballsuchti ist, der sich
mal dringend Hilfe suchen sollte?


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Meine Schlimmste Erlebnisse:
> 
> Vor 2 Wochen:
> Ich als Tank mit Gilden Heiler in Random hero angemeldet: 5 Sec später INV . . . und da stehen drei DD´s.
> ...



Randoms ja das ist schon geil mit so Affen und dann noch nen lauten machen! So hab ich sie gerne! Vor allem die rollen dir alles weg ohne zu fragen!


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Anjastar schrieb:


> Alter wie krank seit Ihr alle,das is ein Game.
> 
> Klar gibt es momente wo ich mir in dem Game denke,was für ein spacken oder so.
> 
> ...




Wir sind nicht krank wir lassen uns nur nicht von so ne Weichspüler gesellschaft dazu umerziehen in jedem Arschloch was uns ans Bein pisst einen guten Menschen zu sehen! Oder gehörst Du auch zu denen die solche Leute mit 

er hatte ein schlimme Jungend
er kennt es halt nicht anders
oder sonst wie entschuldigen. Das ist von vielen dieser Art ne Masche die sie ausnutzen! Aber mit mir nicht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. März 2010)

Anjastar schrieb:


> Alter wie krank seit Ihr alle,das is ein Game.


Du neigst ein wenig zur Verallgemeinerung. Die wenigsten haben was kaputt geschlagen, viele sich über irgendetwas gefreut.

Und Freude ist keine Krankheit, sondern Emotion. 

@Kitsu
Passender Vergleich. Bin gelegentlich in ner Sportsbar Bundesliga gucken.
Frauen reißen die Arme hoch "jahaaaa".
Männer stellen ein Bein vor, gehen leicht in die Hocke, Arme mit geballter Faust vor die Brust und dann werden die Lungen ausgepresst. Sieht krank aus, wie du richtig festgestellt hat, ist es das aber nicht.


----------



## Sapper13 (12. März 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Einmal, da war ich in einer Instanz und da ist so was blödes passiert dass ich mich aufgeregt habe. Und da habe ich vor lauter Zorn gleich zwei mal an meiner Tasse voll Kamillentee genippt. Und das hintereinander!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm würd mich interessieren wie dat schmeckt.....ich denke da kommt man beim Reihern locker bis auf die Galle runter oder? :-D


----------



## Fremder123 (12. März 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Einmal, da war ich in einer Instanz und da ist so was blödes passiert dass ich mich aufgeregt habe. Und da habe ich vor lauter Zorn gleich zwei mal an meiner Tasse voll Kamillentee genippt. Und das hintereinander!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brav. Aber keine Sorge: Irgendwann kommst auch Du in das Alter, wo man sich den Frust ordentlich mit allen erdenklichen Alkoholika wegsaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich hab derzeit fast schon eine Phobie, ICC 10 zu gehen. Egal mit welcher Truppe, wir schaffen meist nicht mal Lady Todeswisper. Unsere gildeninternen Stammgruppen haben mittlerweile die Seuchenwerke clear und ich schäm mich mittlerweile richtig deswegen.^^ Wenn dann noch ständig irgendwer pinkeln/ Kaffee holen/ rauchen/ telefonieren/ mit dem Hund raus usw. muss dann schäumt und brodelt es.


----------



## 1Harrizona (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte genau 1 einziges mal einen ausraster, und das letzten mittwoch. ich war bis mittwoch 1 woche davor der einzige resto/ele schamane in der gilde.
mein durchschnittliches itemlevel liegt bei 256. die einzige kacke die ich noch trag ist das 213er schild aus naxx. unser neuer ele, der nur in der gilde ist, weil wir unbedingt nen ele brauchten, sockelt sachen wie wille, und auch beim equip nimmt er am liebsten sachen mit wille, mp5 und gaanz viel int. naja... er macht in icc25 seine knappen 4k dps übern gesamten raid, und wenn man ihn drauf anspricht meint er "ließ doch im buffedforum, eles machen halt nicht so viel schaden wie schurken". naja egal, jedes mal wenn ich den typen im raid seh könnt ich kotzen, als dual hat er enhancer, und hat in seiner mainhand nen 1,4er dolch und sockelt rüssidurchschlag. naja, wems spaß macht.

auf jeden fall hat der typ das 245er schild aus pdk. ich war schon 30 mal pdk nur wegen dem schild, und jedes mal wirds mir weggewürfelt oder es droppt nicht. mittwoch, icc, 1. boss, zack das schild droppt. ich denk mir "eendlich, seit 6 wochen nur wegen dem schild in icc endlich droppts!!!" "yeaah das kann mir keiner mehr wegnehmen" eehm schnell den raidleiter angeflüstert >dkp< "ihre momentanen dkp betragen 675" oh fuck, hab ich doch wirklich letzte woche für den kolben von modermine 2100 dkp rausgehauen, egal, all in.. (wir haben verdecktes bietsystem). naja... 30 sekunden auktionsende,

raidleiter "uuund das schild gehht aaaan"
ich setze zum freudenschrei an, da mich das schild gearscoretechnisch von 5700 auf 5900 bringt
raidleiter "den eleschami für 676 dkp"

boaah ich hätte so austicken können, aber zum glück kann ich mich beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... naja.. ich hatte dann das glück, dass ich bei saurfang fürs 2. mal eingeteilt war, und genau er das abbekommen hat... eleschami tot
und bei modermine durfte auch ich die heilen die die krankheit haben... is er auch mal dran gestorben und hat dann in der grünen soße geahnkt...

aber jetz läuft er rum mit 1x heiler und 1x ele t10, weil auf dem heiler t10 manaregg drauf is, und ihm manaregg fehlt, und dem schild mit mithrilschildstachel drauf, weil er ja mit dem schild blocken kann, und so zusätzlichen schaden an den gegnern macht.


----------



## RedShirt (12. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch ständig irgendwer pinkeln/ Kaffee holen/ rauchen/ telefonieren/ mit dem Hund raus usw. muss dann schäumt und brodelt es.



Zeit für Paramilitary Christmas =) frag those bastiches ^^


----------



## Descartes (12. März 2010)

Errinert mich an meine alte Gilde.... Naxx nichtmal in 2tagen geschafft aber schon von Ulduar träumen...
Jedes mal die selber fehler usw... Ich war in der Gilde der einzige der den arsch in der Hose gehabt hat den leuten zu sagen was net passt
nagut der ton war nach dem 6ten wipe an taddi nichtmehr so net wie beim plausch vor den raid und beim farmen, weil der schamane in der minus gruppe reinkarnirt hatte oder wieder 10 leute nebenher sonst was machen und den halben raid umhauen...

Besonders toll war auch naxx25er equipte gruppe aus ehemaligen gildenmembern die jeden leutnant in obsi 3 mal angehen musste weil ständig gewipt wurde, das ging sogar bis dahin das ich gesagt hab ich mount net ab wir sterben eh gleich wieder....


----------



## Elda (12. März 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Also ich glaub mein schlimmster Ausraster war, als ich mit nem Kumpel Arena gespielt habe und wir 1.798 Ratung hatten und nir noch ein Spiel machen mussten um die 1800 zu knacken.
> Man muss sagen, dass er eine sehr dominante Freundin hat und vollständig unterm Pantoffel steht. Also wenn sie was will muss er springen und das immer. Ich weiss auch nicht warum er noch mit ihr zusammen ist denke mal er hat schiss naja egal BTT.
> 
> Ich melde an, wir bekommen den invite und das Ladefenster erscheint. Aufeinmal hör ich im TS :
> ...



Was isn das für ein Würstchen dein mate? :O


----------



## Mäuserich (12. März 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Was isn das für ein Würstchen dein mate? :O



Liebe geht manchmal seltsame Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (12. März 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> *Es gibt keine Momente in denen ich ausraste beim spielen*.
> 
> Das liegt wohl am Alter und an der Tatsache, dass mich Lila Pixel nicht zum onanieren bringen.



Scheiß doch auf die epixx, meistens sind es die leute die einen aufregen bzw deren kommentare..


----------



## Yveri1985 (12. März 2010)

zum thema ausraster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWkwX9vUKU8 

kennen vllt schon einige aber immer wieder nett zu hoeren ^^


----------



## Elda (12. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Liebe geht manchmal seltsame Wege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So würd ich mich nicht behandeln lassen :s


----------



## Cold Play (12. März 2010)

zum thema:

meine schönsten erlebnisse:

damals zu bc zeiten haben wir monatelang kara geraidet, mag für manche lachhaft klingen aber für uns wars noch schwer^^. irgendwann nach 3 monaten haben wir es endlich geschafft den prinzen zu legen xD

das zweite mal hab ich mich tierisch gefreut als ich endlich meine chopper besaß.


die schlimmsten ereignisse:

ich habe meinen frost dk frisch auf 80 und biete mich zum tank an. gemacht getan und lande in aziol nerub. beim zweiten boss, der trash ist weg da meint der zweite dk (mit t9 teilen etc) auf den boss mal in 10 sek 240 k aggro drauf zuballern (kann sein das ich es falsch in errinnerung habe haber es war wirklich extrem) und als ich ihn fragte wer tank sei und ob man nich auch durch die innie kommt ohne 5 k dps zu fahren wurde ich erstmal zu getextet. nein nicht nur vom dk auch vom heiler und den anderen 2 dd´s. seit dem bin ich mit meinen tank nicht mehr eingeloggt.

mfg

CP

(p.s. bei dem schlimmen zeug hab ich mich zwar tierisch aufgeregt aber es ist nichts zu bruch gegangen^^)


----------



## Natar (12. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Hi erst ma,
> 
> Also wa ich (ohne bruder) in ICC25er natürlich mit 3 Tanks. 2 Krieger und 1 Pala Tank
> Also wir machen 6/12 alles First Try... ich weis nicht mehr was bei welchem Boss gedropt ist!
> ...



264
264
264


----------



## Saíín (12. März 2010)

Das geilste was ich je mitbekommen habe liegt so ca. 6 Wochen zurück.

Gildenrun ICC 10er. Gildenrun war beendet. 

Ich fragte im Gildenchannel und im TS wer den noch lust hat RND hc zu machen.

Es meldet sich:
1 Hunter
1 Pala (Heal)
1 Krieger
1 DK (Tank)
und ich als Eule

So RND hc angemeldet direkt los und ab in die Grube!


So alles durchbuffen und go hies im ts. Gut 1 SDK raus und MDW raus und go.


Tank Pullt die erste Gruppe, alles fein grp down. Weiter gehts zu den komischen Riesen an der Wand.
Tank Pullt den ersten, komischer weise kommt der 2. mit. Unser Tank Markiert den ersten Mob.


Ich so ach gut er will das ich Fokus-DMG mache, also gesagt getan. Insektenschwarm, Mondfeuer und Zorn auf gehts.
Auf einmal dreht sich der 1. Mob um und greift mich an. 


Ich zum Tank im TS: "Du ich habe Aggro" (natürlich sofort aufgehört irgendwas zu machen)

Tank: "Nein hast du nicht" 
Ich: "OK" Weiter gecastet "Du ich habe aggro" 1. MOB stand bei mir und hat auf mich eingedroschen!
Tank: "NEIN HAST DU NICHT!" 
Ich: "Doch ist so warum greift der mich den dann an wenn ich keine Aggro habe"
Tank: "Verdammt du hast keine Aggro"

So dass Spielchen ging die ganze Zeit so. 
Bis unser Tank dann irgendwann die schnauze voll hatte und mich gebete hatte das ich bitte heal machen sollte und der Pala DD.
Wir standen derweil schon vorm 2. Boss! Nach ca. 1std. lustvolles gelächter und gemeckere im TS.

Gesagt getan.

Manageregt und auf gehts Tank pullt. Ich hotte den Tank zu das der mir net verrecken tut. 

Da das ganze hin und her vorher so lustig war ging ich in Bärenform und spote mir den boss.

Boss dreht sich um und greift mich an. Ich ging bevor irgendwer was merken konnte zurück in Baumgestallt und hotte mich zu.

TS!
Ich: "Du ich habe Aggro!"
Tank: "Nein hast du nicht"
Ich: "Warum greift der Boss mich den dann an?"
Tank: "Was weis ich"


Gelächter im TS und im Gildenchat waren die resultate.

Wir hatten nun geschlagene 2std gebraucht um Grube HC durchzukommen. 
Es war einfach herlich. Wir hatten alle Spass und der Tank, ich glaube der war ein wenig Sauer am ende der Ini.


----------



## Sordura (12. März 2010)

Also wo ich mich am meisten gefreut habe war als ich Des Todeswahl gewonnen habe!
Der lootmeistet postet in den Chat und alle fingen an zu rollen
"11"
"33"
"22"
"99"!!!
und dann kam ich! bevor ich jedoch rollte sprach ich noch ein gebet laut im ts es ging wie folgt
" Bitte lieber gott ! ich schwöre dir ich leck dir die E*** wenn ich es bekomm
ZACK! 100! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man was hab ich gejubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (12. März 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> So würd ich mich nicht behandeln lassen :s



Niemand würde sich so behandeln lassen >.< Er ist btw noch ein sehr guter RL Freund von mir ich kenne ihn seit ein paar Jahren. Das lief nie anders zwischen den beiden und die sind 6 Jahre zusammen. Ich verstehs selber nicht


----------



## Plek (12. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> 264
> 264
> 264



Ja das wa jetzt total nötig nicht wahr? oh man
(jaja meine Post genau so wenig <.<)


----------



## Serathy (12. März 2010)

Mein bester Ausraster PDK25
Mein kleiner Palatwink ist endlich gutgenug ausgerüstet um PDK 25 random zu tanken ( ICC 10 stamm tank er schon was länger^^ sagt euch das was?)

Invite - mhmm ok die Leute sind ned so pralle, achwas wird schon
Ts einloggen
Headset auf


Kinderstimme im Ts " Sagt mal, darf cih auf alles looten"

- An dieser Stelle kniff ich die Augen zusammen weil die Stimmfrequenz stark an Körperlicher Gewalt lag -

Nach längerem erklähren, das er das nicht dürfe und das wir alle fies seien kam der Pull.

1. Besite down 5 Leute tot weil Feuer
Ts: " hey ihr Scheiss Palas mach mal Feueraura an, wir kriegen vom Feuer immernoch Schaden trotz Totem"

- Die TIschplatte wies an dieser Stelel bereits eine Rot eingefärbte Tischkannte auf, ähnlich wie meine Stirn -

Würmer kommen. Ich schnapp mir Ätzschlund
Dieser Spuckt in die Gruppe: alle rennen zu MIR.

Ts: Pala dispell endlich du Idiot
Leute, geht zum Typen mit dem Feuerdebuff LOS

2. Bestie Tot 9 leute leben noch

Eisheuler kommt
Ich tank an, alles läuft gut.
Anstürmen... - ich denk mir schon NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN bitte nicht -
niemand trifts....huch?
2. Anstürmen....niemand triffts....mhmm ok
3. Anstürmen...Jaaa alle laufen weg
Ts: Man irh kaccknoops dann lauf ich halt dahin, wenn ihrs schon nicht packt, seit ihr das 1. mal hier? der bekommt mehr schaden wenn er rot ist
Eule läuft ins Anstürmen- Eule tot
Ich zünde Hand des Schutzes und tank weiter
Ts: SCHEISS TANK - und WIE es broddelt

Eisheuler stirbt.
Ts: Alta warum komm isch den ned rein? isch kann dosch immer reinlaufen wenn isch tot bin oda?
 - Hirnzellen sterben- 
RL im TS: Lol warum ist den alles rot vom Loot, kann ich den nicht nehmen? gehört doch mir oder?
Ich: Alter noch nie inem Raid gewesen?
RL: doch aber da konnt ich immer alles looten.
 - Plündermeister war eingestellt -
- Was solls dacht ich gibst ihnen noch EINE chance -

Pull von Jaraxus
Ich tank ihn an, alles läuft gut
Fleischeinäschern.....3....2....1...BOOM
Ts: LEUTE HEILT DIE TYPEN DOCH
Rl: Du Noob die bekommen keine Heilung wegen dem Debuff....
- OHHHMAN ich könnts euch denken
Feuerball...nicht gekickt....nicht dispellt...tankt tot.
Ich bekomm n BR
Ts: Leute bite dispellt den DB wenn irh schon ned kickt
Palaheiler: Ne kannst du selber doch
Feuerball...Tot
BR-......Feuerball....TOT
BR...nicht angenommen.
second übernimmt und Tankt durch. Jaraxus tot

- Zu vermerken das während des Kampfes nur gelabbert wurde das der ja wie Hellboy aussehen und es für die Herrinen der Schmerzen im Interface eine Einstellung geben Sollte das die nackt ist -

Trost der Gefallenen, eins der geilsten Heielr trinket droppt
Schurke bekommts wei Zitat; das erhöht den Giftschaden

So HIER bin ich ausgerastet.
Sowohl real ( Wasserflsche flog WEIT) wie im TS
wer immer da alles im Ts war, die werden nie wieder so seien wie vorher.
Das war echt Horror=)


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. März 2010)

hmm ich reg mich auch immer inner arena auf, wenn mal weider mein hexerpet buggt oder wir auf ne krieger +xy combo treffen die uns mal eben mit wirbelwind wegbashed, das der warri einfach op is. Der hat den selben dmgoutput wie jede andere klasse aber macht dazu auchnoch ne ms debuff der net disspellbar is...da fällt mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## Spyflander (12. März 2010)

is schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich reg mich über sons cheiß net mehr auf! Was bringtn das? Wenn Randoms scheiße bauen oder dergleichen, dann spielt doch nicht  mit randoms und wenn dann muss man sich vorher im klaren sein, das randomgruppen unberechenbar sind.
Wer in meinen Augen mist macht kommt auf igno oder ich setz mich mit dem Gildenleiter in verbindung und denk mir mein teil. Ich verschwende doch nicht meine energie für nen behindertes Spiel...


----------



## Pente (12. März 2010)

*Unterlasst die persönlichen Angriffe und Beleidigungen!* Ansonsten viel Spaß beim weiteren Diskutieren und schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Deaded (12. März 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> Ich verschwende doch nicht meine energie für nen behindertes Spiel...



Also mit anderen Worten du spielst nicht mehr?? ;o)

Was die anderen "kritiker" dieses Threads angeht.

Spiele tut man (ich zumindest) um Spass zu haben.
Spass ist eine Emotion.
Genauso wie Frust, Aggression und Wut.

Euch frustet in diesem Spiel nichts mehr?? Es gibt nichts mehr das euch aufregt?? Keine Situation bei der ihr eurem Gegenüber an den Hals gehen wollt??

SCHÖN!!^^

Ihr habt das Nirvana erreicht und werdet in 10 Sekunden aus der Existenz geportet! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wir alle hier sind nur Menschen - - Menschen machen Fehler  -  und das kann sowohl Lustig als auch Frustrierend sein!

Und mal ehrlich, was wollt ihr eigentlich mit euren Posts erreichen und aussagen??

Das ihr ja eure Gefühle soooo viel besser unter Kontrolle habt als alle anderen?? Glückwunsch ... euer Forumsxxxxmeter ist gerade um 0,5 cm gewachsen weil ihr es geschafft habt euch als "Erwachsene" zu profilieren!

Und falls das thema dieses Threads euch nicht zusagt:

WARUM IN ALLER WELTS NAMEN POSTET IHR DANN DARINN!!!!!!^^



So long ... vom total geduldigen

dEaD


Ps:
Noch was zum Topic:

Einer meiner größten Lacher überhaupt:

Freundin installiert sich ein neues Add on zur  Leistenverwaltung (k.a. wie das hiess, blieb nicht sehr lange auf ihrem Rechner!)
Sie loggt ein . . . Ladebildschirm . . . und dann:

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH . . . WO SIND MEINE FÄHIGKEITEN HIN!!!!!!!
DAS ADD ON HAT MEINE FÄHIGKEITEN KAPUTT GEMACHT, MACH DAS WIEDER WEG!

(nach 2 Minuten abwarten, deinstallieren und kurzer erklärung was da gerade passiert ist, hat sie sich beruhigt!)^^


Also weiter Leute . . . das hier ist echt Witzig zu lesen!^^


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

Ich habe mich bisher immer am meisten Aufgeregt in BG´s vorallem dann wenn ein zu 100% Sicherer Sieg. Zu einer Niederlage wird nur weil die Leutz meinen Zergen im Alteractal macht Spass.

Das ärgerlichste hierbei war einmal das obwohl die Allianz nur 15 Hanseln und Horde voll waren. Die Horde Haushoch verloren hat.^^ Das war irgendwie sehr beschämend und ärgerlich zugleic. Allerdings die Allinzer dürften damals ihren spass gehabt haben^^.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Dinge bei Wow bei denen ich richtig ausgerastet bin? Ich machs mal in Kategorien^^

1(freude): Nachts um halb 3 habe ich meine Schildkröte nach 2 Tagen Dauerangeln endlich gefangen. Ich hab solaut 'yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' geschrienen das meine Mutter und die Studenten die Oben bei uns wohnen aufgewacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2(lachen): Es war einmal ein Hordler in Tanaris, der mich verfolgte, weil im langweilig war. Ich war auf dem Weg zum Krater von Un'Goro um da zu Questen. Inzwischen bin ich (und der Hordler) da angekommen wo der Weg nach unten in den Krater führt. Da kommt mir eine geniale Idee: 'Wieso nicht an den Kanten runterspringen? Ich mach langsamer Fall und der Hordler sieht das er nicht überleben würde und ich bin ihn endlich los!' Also. Ich ritt zur Kante. Springe, langsamer Fall. Ich schau zum Hordler und lasse ein /lachen (hach, wie ich dieses herrliche gnomische Lachen in Hdro vermisse T_T) ertönen. Er springt Hinterher und wird zur Briefmarke auf dem Boden. (Obwohl er gesehen hat das ich langsamer Fall anhatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Damals habe ich sooo einen Lachflash bekommen das glaubt ihr kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3(wütend): Ich hatte nichts zutun und im Handelschannel wurde nach Leuten für Naxx 10er (Der Unbesiegbare Erfolg oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gesucht. Ich komme gleichzeitig mit einem Todesritter in eine Gruppe und dann ging es schon los. Alle Bosse gingen gut, wirklich super. Dann standen wir vor Kel'Thuzad, letzter Boss um den Erfolg zu bekommen. 90%...80%...70% die Hp von Kel purzelten wie Steine vom Berg . bei 15% dachte ich ich hätte den Erfolg schon in der Tasche. Doch ich hatte nicht die Rechnung mit dem Priester gemacht (nein, nicht der Dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der meinte fröhlich in Kel'Thuzads Roten Felden zu stehen, die wie jeder weiss ziemlich viel Schaden raushauen. Doch ihn störte das nicht. Zack war der Priester tot, und was glaubt ihr was wohl im Teamspeak los war? Alle wollten mit ihren Waffen auf den Priester losgehen und er ging lieber schnell mal offline. 

So far...das sind meine erlebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (12. März 2010)

ich frage mich wer hier alles nicht erkennt, dass die sog. "ausraster" wohl blumig ausgeschmückt sind.
egal. danke für alle die alle anderen suchtis nennen ^^


----------



## Mullok (12. März 2010)

also so richtig ausgerastet bin ich noch nie, reg mich zwar immer mal wieder über die "Dummheit" mancher Leute auf, wenn sie 10 mal hintereinander den selben Fehler machen. 

außerdem will ich euch empfehlen, macht nie 3 stunden oder mehr Arena, am Anfang ist es zwar nett, aber umso länger man zockt umso aggressiver wird man^^, war bei mir und einem kumpel so. 
am anfang über das dumme laufen um die säulen lustig gemacht und nach 2 stunden wurden wir deswegen immer so aggressiv, und leider ist genau in dem Moment meine Mom hochgekommen als ich mich so dumm in einer wand verbuggt hab 
und wir deswegen das match verloren haben ---> ich war sehr geladen und sie hat mich eben nur weiter generft ---> der rechner durfte mal für längere zeit pause machen^^


----------



## WackoJacko (12. März 2010)

Also so direkt bin ich jetzt nicht ausgerastet (das es jeder gehört hat)

Mein schlimmstes Erlebnis:

Ich geh mit meiner Katze PDK 25er wegen dem DD trinket (des todes urteil oder so).

Es waren dabei:

- 17 DDs (davon 9 melee)
- 2 Tanks
- 6 Heiler (davon 2 dudus)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wer das trinket gedropt hat auf jedenfall als der boss lag, ließ er auch das trinket fallen.

PN postet das teil: Das große Rollen geht los

52
25
66
16
26
92 (ich)


Plötzlich seh ich eine 97 über den Bildschirm flattern. Und von wem stammt die?? Richtig von einem Heiler

Ich daraufhin gefragt wieso er das bräuchte?

Antwort ums wörtlich zu zitieren: "Weil ich der tollste Typ bin"

Btw: er war von einer hardcore-non-rl imbaroxxor Proraidgilde

Den dann erstmal zugeflamed und gespammt bis ich auf igno war (der dann bei mir auch)

In diesem Moment hätt ich zu gern den Bildschirm gegen die Wand gepfeffert aber hab ich dann zum Glück nicht.

Seitdem geh ich nur noch in Ausnahmefällen random.

mfg


----------



## Natar (12. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Ja das wa jetzt total nötig nicht wahr? oh man
> (jaja meine Post genau so wenig <.<)



jap
wollte auch nur mal was schreiben


----------



## Littletall (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte mal so einen richtig schönen Lachanfall. War mit meinem Freund im TS und ein Gildenspräch geht los:

Priesterin: Lol, Dranei auf Pferd sehen ja total affig aus.
Ich: Wieso?
Sie: Wegen dem Schwanz?
Ich: Was macht der?
Sie: Er hängt.

Ich glotze dann kurz auf den Char meines Freundes, der auch einen Draenei spielt und seinen Elekk reitet:

Ich: Bei Cultor auch!
Sie: Ich heul vor Lachen.

Danach habe ich einen bestimmt 10minütigen Lachanfall bekommen, konnte kein Wort im TS mehr mit meinem Freund reden und lache heute noch, wenn ich daran denke. Das kam einfach zu geil.


----------



## TheOrc (12. März 2010)

Anjastar schrieb:


> Alter wie krank seit Ihr alle,das is ein Game.
> 
> Klar gibt es momente wo ich mir in dem Game denke,was für ein spacken oder so.
> 
> ...




Bin letztens im Bus ausgetickt, weil mir so eine 15 Jährige möchtegern Prolltussi partou nicht aus dem Weg gehen wollte und mir dann noch 'nen dummen Text an Kopf geknallt hat.
Bin ich jetzt Süchtig nach "aus dem Bus aussteigen"?

Oder als ich in den Bus einsteigen wollte und sich zwei GangstaaaaaOpferMöchtegernGroßkotz Typen vordrängeln wollten.
Bin ich jetzt Süchtig nach "in den Bus einsteigen"?

Oder wenn ich dem Kassierer sage, die Kassentheke ist nicht Breit genug für seine dummen Andeutungen?
Bin ich süchtig nach "im Supermarkt einkaufen"?


Ich denke du hast nur einfach den humoristischen Hintergedanken des TEs nicht erkannt. Mein Vorschlag wäre, sich den Text nochmal durchzulesen und ernsthaft probieren, diese Passagen zu verstehen.

Den Rest hier hab ich mir nicht mehr angeschaut, wurd mir dann doch leider ein bisschen zu doof.
Abschliessend möcht ich noch hinzufügen: sorry, could not resist...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Anjastar schrieb:


> Alter wie krank seit Ihr alle,das is ein Game.
> 
> Klar gibt es momente wo ich mir in dem Game denke,was für ein spacken oder so.
> 
> ...


Es ist positiv wenn man bei soetwas emotional mitfühlen kann da man sich besser in das Spiel hineinversetzen kann. Ausserdem liegt das in der Menschlichen natur, das hat nichts mit Sucht zutun^^


----------



## bloodyPete (12. März 2010)

Bei mir was das epische Schwert aus HdZ Stratholme ich frei mich so drauf war der einzige, möchte man meinen, der das Schwert brauchte oder Tragen konnte, dann würfelte ein Tauren drauf, konnte das Ding nicht tragen, und er hats bekommen. Hab ihn drauf angesprochen und war auf Ingoreliste. Naja jetzt hab ich ein besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von nem Freund von mir weis ich, als er in Archavons Kammer war, und das 2 Sitz Mammut gedropt hat gingts los:

XX würfelt 65
XX würfelt 43
Hitodama würfelt 90
5
4
3
2
1
aus!
GZ Hitodama!
XX würfelt 98

und der hats bekommen, da Beutemeister nicht hogescrollt hat.


----------



## Karius (12. März 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> So würd ich mich nicht behandeln lassen :s



lol dachte mir auch grade: "Na das ist ja ein echtes Kompliment..." ^^


----------



## RedShirt (12. März 2010)

bloodyPete schrieb:


> Bei mir was das epische Schwert aus HdZ Stratholme ich frei mich so drauf war der einzige, möchte man meinen, der das Schwert brauchte oder Tragen konnte,



Bin verwirrt, welches epische Schwert droppt dort?


----------



## Natar (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass du der erste auf dem Server gewesen bist? ^^




weil man vanilla so ziemlich jeden einzigen top-vertreter der eigenen klasse gekannt hat, weil da nur 1-2 gilden in frage kamen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt, welches epische Schwert droppt dort?


Denke mal dass es eine Verwechslung ist: Er meint entweder das epische SCHILD in HdZ 4 oder das epische SCHWERT in TURM UTGARDE. Kanns mir jedenfalls auch net anders erklären. Ist aber wenigstens beides für Tanks.^^


----------



## Starfros (12. März 2010)

jo , letztens 5er gruppe gehabt für Grube mit dabei mein Gildenkollege , irgendwann droppte der Griff alle auf Bedarf und mein Kollege hats bekommen.

Hab mich wirklich aufgeregt das er es bekommen hat ,weil ich genau wusste das er schon 2 mal diesen Griff bekommen hatte und beide ins AH geschickt hat so wie er es auch mit diesem getan hatte.

Da ich einen HolyPala spiele versuche ich für ihn diesen Griff zu bekommen. Bis jetzt vergebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja was solls .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (12. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> ja abba echt ma jezz wirklich ey alda. Wahgen die Deppen es doh echt ma, in ein raid mit dir zu gen und ham nichmal t10 foll!!
> 
> Schön das du im Recount 20ter bist, wie schlimm wäre es nur, wenn du erster oder zweiter wärst, dann wären in deinen Augen wohl 23-24 Krüppel dabei ...
> 
> ...



mhh ich glaub du hast schlechte erfahrungen mit solchen leute gemacht xD ich hab das halt zu offen formuliert das sich jeder dabei denken kann was er will ;D


----------



## Heronimo (12. März 2010)

Wer in nem Game so aus rastet wie hier von einigen beschrieben, sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen.
Klar gibts immer wieder mal Situationen, in denen man sich über irgendwas sehr ärgert, aber da dann rum zu schreien oder irgend was zerkloppen / gegen die Wand werfen, zeugt von unreife.

Ab einem gewissen Alter, sollte man seine Aggression schon im Griff haben, zum mal das nur ne Ansammlung von Pixeln ist über die man sich aufregt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG, Hero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarom (12. März 2010)

Joa ich hab zu der Zeit als ich noch WC3 übers Battle.net gezockt hab ne Tastatur zertrümmert... ich kann jez nicht mehr sagen warum, aber es war ein sehr befreiendes gefühl, als das Teil gegen die Wand geknallt ist und die einzelnen Tasten durchs Zimmer flogen xD


----------



## darkdriver321 (12. März 2010)

Mich regen die halbstarken Allis in 1k auf. Wenn die Schlacht vorbei ist trauen sie sich nit alleine zu kommen, sondern holen noch 3 Kollegen und hauen mich um...


----------



## Adalin (12. März 2010)

> Nach kurzer Frage warum er den Bedarf auf das Teil macht kommt nur:
> "Weil ich es kann" DD3 Leavt die Grp.
> Spontanes Schlagaderplatzen ist noch nicht vorgekommen - aber an diesem Tag war ich verdammt knapp davor!



;D zu geil, hat mir direkt ein grinsen ins gesicht getrieben !
Da hatte wohl wer zuviel "Barlow" im Sinn ! xD

Aber dennoch ziemlich kacke vom Schurken =/


----------



## LegendaryDood (12. März 2010)

Ich bin beim Zocken nur ein mal so richtig ausgerastet. Dazu sei gesagt das ich dabei nichts kaputt gemacht hab, ich hab nur ein mal aufn Tisch geschlagen und musste danach meinen Kakao aufwischen^^ (ja ich bleib auch beim ausrasten eher ruhig, es sei denn es is was sehr schlimmes)

Es war gestern Abend, wir stehen vor Modermieneum 25er. Der Kampf läuft, n paar Leute sterben, alles ok soweit. Es lief darauf hinaus das Modermiene mit 1400 hp (1400 hp!!! ein Boss mt 36 millionen hp und er hat noch 1400!!!) dem letzten Spieler aus unserem Raid den Todesstoß versetzt hat. Ich hab mich ja so geärgert^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (12. März 2010)

1. Mein größter ausraster war an meinen Geburtstag.
Waren Mittags weg und Abends mit RL-Freunde MC raiden.
Ich damals noch Warri hab gehofft das Obsidianklinge droppt und ein paar t1 Teile.
Sind bei Garr angekommen Klinge + T1 Helm gedroppt > disconnect gehabt aber Items schon im Inventar gehabt (wollt sie gerad anziehen)
Hab dann probiert herauszufinden was mit meiner Leitung loswar nichts gefunden aber ich glaub das war ein Fehler von Alice (geht niemals zu denen).
Am nächsten Tag eingeloggt und wollt Items anziehen, aber waren iwie nicht im Inventar GM angeschrieben wo die sind und der meinte der Loot hätte nicht existiert.
Ich sofort gesagt das 39 Leute das bestätigen können das ich den Loot errungen habe, er daraufhin wir können da nichts machen einen schönen Tag.

Ich hatte noch einen Röhrenbildschirm ich hab dann so arg mit der Faust auf Display gehauen das meine Hand wehgetan hat wie nochwas und der Bildschirm nur noch schwarz anzeigte.
Danach gings weiter ich hab den Bildschirm genommen und gleich mal in meinen Hausflur geworfen nächsten rausgeholt (nein bin kein Freak hab nur Ersatz XD) weiter gezogt und war dann so Aggro das ich jeden zusammengeschrien habe der mir über den weglief bzw mich beim zocken störte.

2. War bei Classic, war gelangweilt in SW hat ein Kumpel gefragt ob ich nicht bock auf nen schnellen Ony run hätte, ich so ja klar.
Dann zu Ini geflogen/gerieten alle rangeportet (damals noch ohne Portstein vor Ini), ging relativ zügig vorran in Ini rein trash gemacht> Ony wurde erklärt > Pull > Ony p3 also sicherer down weil nur 2down waren wegen db > Ony 3% und ich hab DC logge ein aber Ony schon tot schaue so in sie rein was gedroppt ist (2visjage der blutvergießer oder wie mans schreibt und 2 t2 Helme) ICh schon voller freute würfel auf t2 Helme mit gewinne und RL meinte könnte nicht verteilen weil da stände ich wär nicht am Kampf aktiv dabei gewesen.
Ticket geschrieben > wieder keine Hilfe bekommen > Items gedisst 

Und diesmal war meine Tastatur dran, so arg draufgehauen das die Buchstaben/Zeichen/Zahlen-blöcke rausgeflogen sind.

Danach bin ich auch noch bisschen Farmen gegangen um mich abzureagieren

:O:O


PS Geht niemals zu Alice (beschissenster Inetanbieter den ich kenn, ziemlich oft Inetausfall+ stellen trotz bezahlter Rechnung Telefon ab und merken nach 6Monaten und einer Drohung [das ich nun bald zum Chef zu denen gehe/mit dem Telefonier und mich beschwer] das sie die Rechnung übersehen haben.)


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal so meine kleinen Ausraster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich bin ich total ausgeflippt als ich mit meinem Hexer lvl 70 geworden bin (in BC Zeiten versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da ich glaub 10min nur am grinden war.

Als mir mal von nethergroll in kara mir die stoffmütze weggerollt ist hab ich total am rad gedreht

Ich weißes zwar nimmer soo genau aber ich kann nur eins sagen... ICH WAR SAUER!! und das musste n kumpel von mir am telefon ertragen x'D

es hat sich glaub um iein gegenstand gehandelt ich weißes nimmer ^^

naja und natürlich die schönen raid abende, wo ich sehr feines equip bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (12. März 2010)

Bei mir(MS Krieger) neulich ICC 25. Super Gruppe alles lief wie geschmiert. Ich dachte noch so 1 Boss im dreck und was seh ich die Geile 2hand Axt, Bryntroll, der Knochenräche. Da wir ne Random gruppe waren sagte der leader, wer Bedarf soll würfeln. Also würfle ich ne super 87. Da ist nen vergelter pala der meinung er müßte auch mal würfeln, und siehe da ne 91. Okay, dachte ich,kein glück heute, aber was seh ich der typ hat schon die Axt. Als ich den anschrieb(er hatte kein TS) warum er denn würfelt,er kann ja eh nur eine anlagen, kommt die antwort aller Antworten" Eh man schau mal, die ist rund 35g wert. ". Ein Tag später hatte ich ne neue Maus(die alte habe ich aus der schrankwand geholt, nach dem meine Frau fertig war zu schreien) und 1 platz weniger in meiner IGNO liste. Ach der leader hat den Gekickt,worauf er(Pala) auch noch Sagte das gibt nen Ticket,wegen unsportlichkeit. Und für mich war der abend gelaufen,weil Media Markt erst um 8 Uhr morgens aufmacht.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (12. März 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> mein größter Ausraster: Es war zu BC Zeiten. Ich habe gefühlte 200 mal HDZ2 gemacht, wir sind aber immer gewiped. Damals hat man das noch als Pre für Kara gebraucht. Als ich dann HDZ2 geschafft habe (da war ich mittlerweile bei den Hütern der Zeit "ehrfürchig" ^^) hab ich mich so dermaßen gefreut! ..... Naja, daß war ein lautstarker Ausraster im TS!
> 
> SF



HDZ non hero exalted geht nicht ab wohlwollend war Hero gefragt.

Ps Kenne das wegen dem Trinket bzw iwann wollt ich auch den Gurt von Entboss und bin solang Hero rein das ich kurz vor Exalted stand beides ist gedroppt > gefreut wie ein Tiger der seine Beute erlegt hat und dann nochmal aus Fun rein um exalted zu machen^^


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

zu Classic Zeiten bin ich richtig ausgerastet wir waren in Düsterbruch nach gut 5 Wochen fällt endlich Forors Kompendium des Drachentötens  für Quel'Serrar und dann würfelt mir das ein Schurke weg und behauptet dann auch noch nach gut 2 stunden diskutieren das es auch für eine Schurken Quest ist, daraufhin merkte ich das ich die Gilde kenne wo er drin ist also melde ich mich erst einmal beim Gildenmeister und dieser drohte im wenn er mir nicht das Buch gäbe das er ein Gilden / Raid Kick bekommt er gab mir das Kompendium aber den Kick bekam er trotzdem verdient wie ich meine.


----------



## Latharíl (12. März 2010)

am wochenende, samstag, icc10:

mein pala- noch sehr dürftig equipt im vergleich zum zweiten tank, der im 25er gear da rumhüpfte- freute sich natürlich einen ast, weil das tankgear an ihn gehen würde...eigentlich

bei der lady->brust droppte...ich würfel, freu mich schon, da würfelt der afk-dd-dk höher als ich un bekommts
weil: is die freundin vom raidleiter

beim gunshipbattle
schild droppt->pm hatte nen dc->alle passen, einer klickt auf dissen

und saurfang hab ich dann nichit mehr bewusst erlebt weil ich ausgetickt bin un mich heiser geschrien hab vor wut


----------



## zerre (12. März 2010)

da ich ja leidenschaftlicher bg spieler bin besonders WS und Arathi . also ich dachte mir nimmst mal deine kleine missnice (N811 rogue) sie war grade 28  und im bg doch recht  gut zu spielen, oder besser gesagt OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich rein ins bg  und marken farmen .... hab ich mir gedacht . nichts mit markenfarmen  nur gezerge auf der ally seite (realm: shattrath) die hordler immer 3-0 gewonnen und das über 10-15 bg´s . da war ich schon etwas geladen über die unfähigkeit der leute im bg  also  dachte ich mir beim nächsten gewinnste ich also geschrieben 2-3 leute in deff pls 

hunter +
mage+
ich +

ging alles ganz gut die haben nich eine flag geholt wir allerdings auch nich weil die anderen honkitongs wieder nur am zergen waren >.< 

da bin ich etwas unfreundlich im chat geworden eigendlich etwas mehr. als dann noch einer sagte von wegen is doch egal ich will nur hits farmen musste meine maus dran glauben,dann wurde ich sauer weil meine maus kaputt war und hab meinen  schreibtisch misshandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich allerdings ein bischen dämlich angestellt und mir dabei den zeigefinger angebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich meine jetzt lache ich drüber wie dumm man sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## -Migu- (12. März 2010)

In WoW bis jetzt nicht. Aber z.B. beim neuen Assassins Creed 2 in den Gräbern. Da gibts Hindernis Parcours mit Zeitdruck und da ich normalerweise nicht solche "Jump'n'Run" Spiele zock, und vorallem nicht Spiele die u.a. auch für Konsolen gemacht wurden, tick ich da manchmal aus weil ichs ned pack. Vorallem in Ecken wo die Kamera immer so sch**** dreht, krieg ich die Krise... 
Dann zock ich ne runde WoW und dann versuch ichs wieder xD


----------



## oldman (12. März 2010)

wenn mal wieder mein heiler den aderlass gleich am anfang des kampfes wecheilen muss weil der herr wieder zugeizig war selber manazureggen der tank auch keinen bock hatte zuessen und alle noch brüllen buffen du noop dann könt ich auch nen ausraster bekommen
mein schurke wieder am boss verreckt weil ein dk es lustig findet die armee der toten zurufen (mitlerweile geh ich da aus dem nahkampfbereich und skill wurfwaffen)


----------



## Evilslyn (12. März 2010)

Naja, Eltern waren zu besuch. Die meiner Freundin. Vater und neue Freundin + deren Kids um genau zu sein.
Ich am zocken, will den Kids bissel WOW näher bringen. 
Den "Segen Elunes" holen für den Erfolg. Und was passiert? Allys campen die Mondlichtung ... uiuiui, da bin ich wohl doch etwas ausfällig geworden.

Abend meinte dann meine Freundin "Naja so "WI****!", und "SCHAU DIR DIESEN AR*** DA AN!"
Hätten ja nicht sein müssen. ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2010)

In WoW bin ich noch nie "ausgerastet". Dafür aber beim SNES spielen, dabei hab ich meine Tastatur gegen die Wand geworfen die danach nicht mehr sehr ganz wahr :>


----------



## Selidia (12. März 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Gadano oder so hies der! Ein richtiger Vollarsch.




*NAMECALLING!11!1*


----------



## Elektron1 (12. März 2010)

Das mit dem Wegwürfeln, wenn man es nicht erwartet, ist schon immer "lustig"!

z.B hatte ich, als pdc noch neu war, und dort für 5ér hero´s relativ gesehen die besten Sachen droppten das Tankschwert (Friedensbewahrer) im Loot.
Mein Blutdruck steigt vor Freude und ich würfle Bedarf. 
Mach dann anschließend meinen Beutel auf um es gleich anzulegen und nix is drinn  - denk noch, vielleicht hat noch nicht jeder gewürfelt... aber nix da...
Der DK DD hatte es auch auf Bedarf gewürfelt (und bekommen). Ich dachte mir "dass kann doch jetzt nicht wahr sein" und flüster ihn an, dass es doch ein Tankschwert sei und so.... 
Er meinte dann nur, er bräuchte auch ein gutes zweites Schwert (HALLOOO - Tankschwert??) und außerdem sei es ja seelengebunden und es wär nix mehr zu machen (Ich sagte noch, dass man ja es seit neuem trotzdem noch 2 Stunden tauschen kann - aber dass hat ihn nicht interessiert) - an dem Abend war ich richtig sauer!

-> seitdem ist der DK auf ignore (und das sind bei mir keine 5 Spieler in Summe) und bei DK´s hab ich immer so ein ungutes Gefühl ^^

Neulich noch bei AK 10 - droppt das Mount - (Mammut blabla). Alle würfeln los - sehe schon dass einer 95 gewüfelt hat und denk mir , dass das wohl nix mehr wird.. und schwups hab ich ne 97 - ich freu mir nen Ast ab und warte, bis das mount mir zugesteckt wird ... nix passiert - protestiere schon im TS wo mein Mount bleibt - da meint ein anderer -"Wieso, hat doch einer 100 gewürfelt" - ich geschaut und kann es kaum glauben dass nach mir wirklich noch einer 100 hingelegt hat ... :-)) 

Naja, solche Sachen passieren halt immer wieder und sollten einen nicht allzu sehr ärgern, hilft ja eh nix :-)

cu


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (12. März 2010)

Ah Elektron das kenn ich mit dem Mammut. Bei mir wars im 25er. Ich hatte ne 89 und damit der höchste und der RL zählt runter:

3
2
1
XXXXXXXX würfelt eine 98
0

gz XXXXXXXXX

Ich natürlich voll abgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht sauer geworden sondern eher aller " Ach scheisse verdammte" . 
Ich geschaut wer das war und denjenigen angeschrieben ob er das wirklich bräuchte und als Antwort kam:

Eigentlich nicht ich habe das Tundramammut ich würds dir auch gerne geben aber ich trottel habs grad versehentlich angelegt

Ich: /facepalm


----------



## Braamséry (12. März 2010)

Ich habe mich immer mehrmals aufgeregt und das in jedem Random Raid. Vor allem bei solchen Situationen:

Ich: Warum machst du, Hexer XY (beispielhaft, da war jeder Klasse haufenweise dabei), nur 2k DPS obwohl du mit dem EQ weit über 5k kommen kannst. Das mach ich, als Raidleiter, nicht mit, weil ich kein Bock habe Leute durchschleifen.
Er/Sie: Warum? Geht doch nur ums EQ, ob ich DMG mache ist egal.
Ich: GZ zum Kick. (Im TS dann noch reges gespräch und viel geflame^^)

Genauso, wenn jemand z.B. bei Heigan stirbt und dann versucht sich rauszueden etc. Alles situationen wo ich echt ausraste, weil sowas nicht schwer ist und die Leute zu dumm sind un Blizzard ihnen trotzde alles vor die Füße wirft. 
Da hab ich mich immer über die Dummheit der betroffenen Spieler und Blizzard aufgeregt, zwar net extrem öffentlich, aber in der Gilde^^


----------



## J_0_T (12. März 2010)

aufregen ist eine sache... aber wenn die umwelt um einen in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird dann sollte man sich gedanken mache vlt hilfe in anspruch zu nehmen.


Klar regt man sich auf... sei es wenn man beim quest am ende mit draufgeht abernoch vor dem gegner und deshalb ihn net gezählt bekommt... oder mal ein item weggerollt wird... oder man in ner gruppte mt idioten gelandet ist. sowas passiert... manschen oft manschen weniger... aber sich imme so künstlich aufzuregen? Irgendwann sagt man zu sich... was solls... beim nächsten mal...


Im bezug auf nen item konnte ich das bei meinem bruder sehen... durchgehend für ein schild hc ini besucht... nie bekommen... dann hat er ma ne einladung beommen in nem raid... klar eq war net so prall... aber er hat seinen job gemacht und peng landet ein schild in seinem inventar... ihr hättet ihn ma fluchen hören sollen als dann das ursprünglich gesuchte droppte und er es auch noch bekam... naja... ende vom lied besseres schild und gut is...

Ich reg mich schon lange nicht mehr so extrem auf...


----------



## Alyissia (13. März 2010)

ich bin nur 1x bisher in meiner wow spielzeit ausgerastet.. 
ich hatte die armbrust aus burg hero...nach nem halben jahr jede woche naxx10 & 25 clearen noch nie ne andere distanzwaffe droppen sehen..
versuch xy ich komme in eine naxx 25er gruppe..geht kurz darauf los... nach ner ewigkeit sind wir dan vorm endboss...boss down was ist drin jahahhaaa das gewehr...ich würfel eine 76 und denke mir so wuhuuu endlich...ein schurke aus der gruppe meinte dan auch drauf rollen zu müssen und würfelte eine 43 und der raidlead gab ihm die waffe mit der begründung das ich sie eh nicht brauchen würde... 
bin dan im ts ausgerastet hab beide im ts zusammengeschissen... an dem tag hab ich meinen hunter auch still gelegt und einen dk angefangen..
und joa der dk wurde sehr schnell langweilig und zur zeit spiele ich einen druiden =) der hunter liegt seit über einem halben jahr unter naxx...
bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich bin vor wut von naxx gesprungen


----------



## Petu (13. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> (...)
> Boss down > Neue 261 Hose BÄM meine
> next Boss Down > neue 261 Helm..auch meiner
> 
> ...



Bei uns ist es völlig normal, nach soviel Glück, auch mal für andere zurückzustecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyissia (13. März 2010)

ach mir fällt da grade was ein ^.^ war mit meiner damaligen stammgruppe unterwegs...ein netter und abgereder hexer, eine priesterin die gerne geheilt hat, ein dk der keinen schaden machte (doch machte er aber hab ihn immer verarscht haha) und ich als bärchen tank...wir gingen zu 4t in turm utgarde rein...es war 2uhr morgens und der hexer meinte im ts.."warum hab ich sowenig zaubermacht" ich meinte dan zu ihm "zaubermacht suchti!!11 lol" und er so ich brauche "zaubermachhttt (und paar komische geräusche)" daraus haben wir uns nen spaß gemacht und ca 500x "zaubermacht" ins ts gebrüllt und dan einen lachkrampf bekommen..haben ungelogen 4std am stk durchgelacht... um ca 3:50 meinte der hexer nur noch im ts "mein bauch tuht weh ;(( hör bitte auf mich zum lachen zu bringen" dan unsere priesterin meldet sich "ihr seit doch bescheuert wir sind jetzt in der 5ten ini und ihr lacht seit der ersten ununterbrochen" darauf der dk "hm ich verstehs nicht muss ich jetzt auch zaubermacht sockeln damit ich dmg mache?"  naja hexer und ich haben dan das gelächter mit neuer begründung fortgesetzt und um 5uhr morgens leavte dan unser dk und unsere priesterin und gingen off... wir lachten dan noch ne ewigkeit weiter... LOL am nechsten tag musste ich zum arzt wegen halsschmerzen


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Bei mir fängt es schon an, wenn ich in ein Schlachtfeld reinkomme, so eine blödene Seltenheit jedesmal...


----------



## Nasiria (13. März 2010)

Also ich bin eigentlich immer ein recht liebes Menschlein, nur gibt es zwei Sätze, die mich direkt in Rage versetzen.

1. Der Server ist der größte Mist.
2. Mit der Gruppe schaffen wir den Boss eh nicht.

Letzteres vor allem dann immer in solchen Situationen, wo man zum Beispiel in PdK die ersten drei Bosse Firsttry gemacht hat und dann bei den Valkyren nicht weiterkommt.
Einmal hatte den Satz nach dem zweiten Versuch einer losgelassen, worauf ich (ohnehin schon gereizt von der Lootverteilung, was mach aber nicht direkt zum Maulen bringt) direkt mal schön ausgetickt bin und der betreffenden Person sowie einigen Nörglern meine Meinung gegeigt habe. Ende vom Lied war, dass ich von meiner Freundin eine Backpfeife bekommen habe *hust* Sie weiß eben doch am Besten, was gut für mich ist, damit ich wieder runterkomme.
Und wenn wer was gegen den Server sagt steht für mich die Sache auch ganz klar. Entweder hält man einfach die Klappe oder man verlässt den Server, aber ständig rummeckern und weiter dableiben ist für mich eine Sache, die einfach verachtenswert ist, ähnlich wie die ganzen Leute, die WoW/Blizzard schlechtmachen und dann doch brav weiterbezahlen. Wobei das meiste Schlechtmachen ja schon viele Wochen vor dem Patch kommt und bei solch einer Person musste ich unserem "Gildenmaul" auch mal die Meinung sagen. Gut die halbe Gilde war geschockt, weil ich sonst ein ganz lieber Offizier bin, aber wer immer die Klappe aufreißt brauch sich nicht wundern, wenn er mal angefaucht wird.
Aber meine Sachen haben bisher noch nie aufgrund von solchen Vorfällen zu leiden gehabt, nur die typischen Sachen, dass man sich mal statt durch die Haare zu fahren das Headset durchs Zimmer wirft.


----------



## Alux (13. März 2010)

Also gestern hatte ich nen Ausraster Hut ab.

Rnd ICC 25er mit paar Bekannten.

1er Boss First Try nix Brauchbares dabei.

2er Boss viel Gewipe und der Krieger Tank checkt nicht das er das Daravan Add fürs Dayli extra tanken muss. Dann endlich gehts droppen feine Caster Armschienen ich und ein anderer Shadow würfeln drauf der andere hat mehr dann würfelt noch 1 Mage gewinnt. Gut kann passieren.

3er Boss First Try wieder nix dabei.

4er Boss wunderschöner First Try ohne Tote. Es droppt Wille des Todesbringers bringt mir nix. Und dann seh ich das erste mal Weiheabzeichen des Eroberers droppen. 2 mal!!!. 1er Wurf 150, ich krieg Panik. 2er Wurf 992 und ein Pala Heal, ne gute Freundin von mir, würfelt 998.

Ich hab (nicht im TS) geschrien und ein Messer mit dem ich immer rumspiel so oft auf den Schreibtisch gehauen bis der ein Loch und das Messer brach. 
Und meine Freundin hat gemeint "beim nächsten mal kriegst sicher auch 1"

Das war mein erster Ausraster.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. März 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> 1er Wurf *150*, ich krieg Panik. 2er Wurf *992* und ein Pala Heal, ne gute Freundin von mir, würfelt *998*.


Was habt ihr denn für ein Würfelsystem?! Ich kannte bisher nur 1-100 als Maximum, aber man lernt ja nie aus...^^


----------



## Ghornat (13. März 2010)

Letzte Woche ist mein Hexer 80 geworden und habe ihn erstmal mit Pdc, Ss, Grube und Hdr equip ausgestattet.

Dann war ich Ony25 mit meinem besten Freund und dem sein Kumpel.

Wir zwei sind Feinde und ich habe ihm auch schon öfters eine gehauen, da er betrunken war und mich angespuckt hat.

Seid dem ich ihm das erste mal eine gehauen habe, versucht er mich auf meinem Server schlecht zu machen und versucht alles, dass mich keiner in Inis mitnimmt, was aber nichts bringt, da ich seid 4 Jahren auf dem Server spiele
und auch jeden kenne.

Wir waren wie gesagt Ony25, er war Plündermeister und war mit seinem Priester dabei, ich mit meinem Hexer und ich war einzigster Hexer.

Alles schön und gut, dann droppte der Helm für Hexenmeister, Klasse hab ich mir gedacht.

Da packt sich der Priester den Helm ein und verzaubert ihn, ich bin total ausgerastet hab mir gedacht egal ist nur ein Spiel und ich lasse mich von so einem Deppen nicht ärgern.

Als dann um das Schwert Magierklinge das Azurliedes gewürfelt werden sollte, war ich der einzigste der gewürfelt hatte, keiner hat es mehr gebraucht. 

Und er steckte es sich ebenfalls ein und entzauberte es.

Und da war vorbei, ich wusste das er öfters mal einen Account verkaufte und tauschte, hab mich aber immer zusammengerissen und es nicht gesagt, das ist niveaulos.

Kurz darauf schrieb ich einen Gm an und habe gesagt, das er Accounts tauscht und verkauft :-)..

1 tag später wurde er gesperrt. Als ich gestern wieder bei meinem Freund war, war er auch da und hat mich beleidigt, daraufhin hat er wieder eine bekommen ^^..

So reagiert man sich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ghornat


----------



## wowler2 (13. März 2010)

Mein schlimmster Ausraster war nach einem AK 25er Run. Also ich Healschamane ging mit einer RND-Grp AK gleich zu Toravon ohne Wipe gelegt. Dann sagt der Raidleader, dass der Loot erst verteilt werde wenn auch Koralon liegt. Ich denke mir: Dann halt ebn Koralon legen. Gesagt getan lag der auch, dann wurde Koralon Loot verteilt. Wir gehen zu Toravon und dann meinte der Raidleader er wolle Gebote für die Items hören. Startgebot :1000g. Alle fragen ob das ein Scherz sei, doch nein er hat den Loot nicht rausgerückt und natürlich is mein Schamanen T10 gedroppt. Alle die sich aufgeregt haben wrden gekickt. Nunja Ende war der Raidleader geht nach Dalaran und postet im Handelschat :"VK die Items von Toravon von der ID XXXXXXXX Startgebot:1000g" 
Als ich das gesehen hab wie der den Raid geleitet hab bin ich voll ausgetickt und hab den so zugeflamet. Nach ca. 1 std schreibt mich an ich würde einen Timeban bekommen wegen schwerer Beleidigung...
 Das wars von mir.


----------



## Zhiala (13. März 2010)

Hm ja Ausraster kenn ich. Mein Mann dreht immer am Rädchen wenn man ihn nicht trinken lässt (er ist heal) und dannn noch beleidigt WEIL er trinken muss (gerade erst 80 geworden, da ist noch nicht alles lila...) ich reg mich auf weil meine Druidin nr.2 auch nach 4 Runden hdw noch nix vom Set hat, ist ja auch viel wichtiger das Stoffies drauf würfeln um es zu verkaufen-.-

Gewalttätig wird zum Glück keiner von uns beiden, auch nicht ungerechtfertigt laut zu den Tieren (auch wenn ich den Kater schonmal etwas nachdrücklicher vom Schoß geschoben hab) oder untereinander. Einfach nur laut dagegen kann schonmal sein. Dann ist mir auch schei?egal was die Nachbarn denken, ich kann manchmal nicht anders und muss mich aufregen^^

Das brutalste das ich je getan habe hat nichmal was mit dem Spiel zu tun: Ich hab schon 4 Wecker geschrottet, 2 aus dem Fenster geworfen, einen sogar erschossen - ich war ganz sicher das da keine Paint mehr war, wo kam die nur her? ich wollte die Gun nur putzen und hatte den Abend keine Lust mehr also hab ich sie neben dem Bett liegen lassen, als am Morgen der Wecker klingelte hab ich die Gun genommen und aus Spass Richtung Wecker gehalten *RÖMMS* Wecker voll pinker Schmocke und Gun nun wirklich leer, da hat doch was im Feed gehangen...


----------



## Oogieboogie (13. März 2010)

Mein erster Ausraster? Als endlich nach drei brutalst nerfigen 2% wipes endlich Prinz Malchezar lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann nochmal, als ich mit meinem t4/ ZA equipten Schurken in MH (HDZ3) ne Hose bekommen hab, obwohl ich eig deutlich zu schlecht für die Ini war^^


----------



## Alux (13. März 2010)

@Fremder123  wir machen 1-100 Gier und 1-1000 Bedarf


----------



## Ayuran (13. März 2010)

allein schon für den titel gehörst du gebannt. da dreht einem sich ja der magen 3mal um!


----------

